# Plants getting ripped apart



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

As the title says i am having a problem with my plants being ripped at the base where the bottom of the stalk meets the gravel. The main plant I am having problems with is the purple cabomba i bought just 2 days. Honestly i do not think it is any of the main fish in my tank other then the two plecos getting spooked and busting it up when they swim. My thought behind that is the fact that the cabomba has about a 1/8" stalk to it. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem with it before or if it would be somehow the other fish causing it which IMO is hard to believe due to the stalk thickness.

P.S. The plecos are about 10" inches long and looking to rehome both still i know two fish that big in a 75 is a bad idea but the thing is at the time they were living in a 20g tank at a friends house and she was tearing it down so until they could be rehomed i took them in and a year later there still here


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

It is a good possibility that it could be the 10" pleco you have as it could occasionally swim past and brush up against the plant.

In the past I did have cabomba and had horrible luck with it, if the roots start to cascade down and into the gravel from the middle of the plant, then growth obviously not a problem.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Schwartzy61 on this. Cabomba is a hearty but delicate plants. Big pleco's is the culprit.


----------

